# 1938 Claud butler Track Bike, From Original Family



## antque (Dec 6, 2021)

Bought from the original family is this Claud Butler track bike, the bike was from a man who raced in the 1930's and 40's. The bike has been painted over with a brush, original decals and finish are underneath. The family also sold me the trophies that were won by their grandfather, who was a member of the Shore Road Wheelman, more photos will follow as I try to save the original finish, also purchased from them was an all original Alvin Drysdale 10 speed that their grandfather had had built by Drysdale for him.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice find!
There were two complete track(path) models available in  the 1938 CB catalogue......




...or there was a track frameset only available.....




(Images from V-CC library).


----------



## kccomet (Dec 6, 2021)

nice, let's see the drysdale


----------



## antque (Dec 7, 2021)

here are the trophies, they were won in the late 30's, and early 40's


----------



## sam (Dec 13, 2021)

It has a williams chain ring so it has a date code on the back side. Double plate fork crown! nice .


----------



## Kombicol (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice 
Careful use of a graffiti remover might get you back to the original paint 
There is a few threads on the process here and vintage car forums like the samba


----------

